# 2 year old colt



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

how does this boy look? he is almost two now, he is on a slant here and he is butt i high but no that extreme


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

A little bum high but should even out later on.
Other than that hes a nice solid looking prospect


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd like to see a better confo shot to be fair, but what the first thing my eye was drawn to is his front legs. He looks very club footed. Those pasterns, the hooves and the angles just aren't right.


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

he is stading in deep rocks and needes a trim, but its not impossible


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree on the club foot. He also has a very weak looking neck and a really thick throat latch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

